# Help with fluval lighting.



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys, I have got a fluval roma 125 and the lights have stopped working. I have tried a new lamp and still nothing. Anyone got any ideas? It's just over 2 yrs old I changed the lamps around a year 8 months ago!


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I may be completely wrong here but I'm sure I read on here about changing a balast. 
Would love your feedback on the fluval tank, Ive just found a lovely 240l one with oak cabinet.


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

markn said:


> I may be completely wrong here but I'm sure I read on here about changing a balast.
> Would love your feedback on the fluval tank, Ive just found a lovely 240l one with oak cabinet.


What is that? If I can't fix it I would have another fluval no problem! Think I'm going to upgrade to an external filter!


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Externals are the way forward mate. 
I will see if I can find the thread about the light. Like I said though I 
may be completely wrong.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't find the post mate. Try this link though. 
Electrical ballast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm thinking fluval 205! They any good? How often do you have to water change with one?
Sweet thanks mate! I don't really know what else to do if I can't get it working.


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah so it's just like a strip light starter motor? Is it the same or does it need to be waterproof? Can't wait to get my tank up and running again!


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

What fish have you got ?
I've got a 205. They're good. I've got it paired with another external on my 180 l but I overfilter because my tank is overstock with malawis. 
The bigger the filter the better IMO.


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

At the I nothing just setting my tank up again. It's 125l I want to plant it up full and fill it with community fish.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I would spend as much as possible on a filter ( without being silly ) then if you ever decide to get a bigger tank you will have a big enough filter already. You can get something decent for £100. Even better if you can find a bargain used one on EBay.


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

Someone once gave me 3 ehim external filters I sold the for 60 for all 3! We live and learn. So you think bigger that fluval 205? Can you still have shrimp with externals?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

masivemike said:


> Someone once gave me 3 ehim external filters I sold the for 60 for all 3! We live and learn. So you think bigger that fluval 205? Can you still have shrimp with externals?


You did what? :bash:
Lol
I think you can, they have them in marine tanks.


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

I know wounded. Does a external go down into the gravel or just 'hang over the edge' if that's what you call it!


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

On the fluval the inlet sits mid water and the outlet sits just under the surface.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

The fluval light units are a sealed unit, you cant replace the starter...

Any shop that sells Hagen products (Roma tanks) can get in a replacement light unit for you, the trouble is.. they are *really* expensive....

You are looking at around £100 to replace the light unit...

You can buy seperate light ballasts and endcaps for the bulbs, snap off the white bulb holders on the light unit and use the ones that come with the seperate ballast and then your lights will fit into the same place but light switch on the ballast will be outside the tank.

Or Arcadias Eco Aqua LEDS fit in the holders for the Roma unit *but* are about £80 each (though each LED 'bulb' can last 10+ years without being replaced).

First things to check:

-Is it just one bulb gone? because one bulb going trips the second bulb a lot of the time...

- take the bulbs out and the unit off the tank and wipe it all dry, leave it half hour then lay your fingers flat against where the prongs of the bulbs go and press and wiggle the unit... if your fingers come away damp... give up, the light unit is knackered... 

NOTE: please for gods sake unplug the light unit before sticking your fingers in it LOL

EDIT: Go for a 206 or 306, the filters might cost a tiny bit more but the difference in quality is huge, not to mention with the 205/305 being delisted, they now have a shelf life as spares for them wont be being made for much longer... 

You can put a sponge over the strainer on the inlet pipe to the filter, so long as you keep it clean, it stops shrimps going down it...

Though IME shrimp stay away from it anyway!


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok thats cool so does it clip on?


----------



## masivemike (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought as I'm going to get a new light unit I would open my fluval one up! I have found inside half a cup of water and lots of loose wires and a broken starter! It's only about 2yrs old  
Do you think Hagen will be able to do anything now I have opened it?


----------

